# Trial makes thyroid cancer treatment safer and shorter



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Trial makes thyroid cancer treatment safer and shorter.

http://medicalxpress.com/news/2012-05-trial-thyroid-cancer-treatment-safer.html


----------

